# Why is my WIFI faster than Ethernet?



## taylorp36 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok here is the situation:
I live in an apartment complex with a few other roommates. We each have an ethernet-cable jack in our rooms, and we also have a wireless router located in one of my roommates' rooms that we all use for WIFI. My question to you guys is why, when connected to only WIFI, my interenet connection is faster than using an ethernet cable? Our WIFI network displays a speed of 65Mbps, while the ethernet network shows a 10Mbps. How does this make sense?

Speed test for Ethernet network:





Speed test for WIFI network:


----------



## Dngrsone (Apr 19, 2011)

There are several possibilities; first one being that your ethernet interface is limited to 10mbps.


----------



## strollin (Apr 19, 2011)

Those two tests are close enough that I'd consider them the same speed.  You would need to do hundreds of tests on both to get an accurate idea of which (if either) is actually faster.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Apr 19, 2011)

strollin said:


> Those two tests are close enough that I'd consider them the same speed.  You would need to do hundreds of tests on both to get an accurate idea of which (if either) is actually faster.


This.

But it's the same exact speed. Every test you do you are going to get a slight variance. It has nothing to do with being on wireless or ethernet. But yes, your ethernet interface is slower than your wireless and only allows for up to 10mbps, but your ISP is well under that so to you it makes no difference.


----------



## teamhex (Apr 19, 2011)

First and foremost, the 65Mbps is what you connect at "LAN" wise not with your ISP.

Second, those speed numbers being slightly different is well more then normal. 
Its such a small difference you shouldn't even worry about it. 
What I would worry about is why your Ethernet adapter is stuck at 10Mbps.
Without some screen shots of your router and network adapter settings its unsolvable. There could also be a list of environmental factors.


----------

